# Using/Glittering Acetate For Card Making



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope someone can help me here. I want to do some cards using acetate. I tried glitter glue to create the sparkly effect, but needless to say it didn't work....it just peeled off.

Does anyone have any idea on what sort of product to use that will stick to it? Preferably on the lines of glitter glue, or another idea.

Thanks

Vicki x


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Mrs Redcap

How about using glitter gel pens, it might take a little longer to dry, but it is worth a try.

Chris


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I've tried the glitter gel pens this afternoon...so it's a matter of wait and see..just hope it works  

Vicki x


----------



## Jessica May (Jul 31, 2004)

Have you tried using a versamark pen..embossing powder and a heat gun


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Art insitiute glue and microglitters work, for sure, and they don't peel off, they dry clear and leave an amazing glitter!!!  i have made many card like this, i love Art Insitute.    you can also use a xyron if you have one that work good too, then if you run it back through the other way it makes it seld ahdesive and seal the glitter in, but it is a bit of a over kill just for glitter work!

Love Nicki x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Nikki...I'll have a go!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Beauty (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi I like using this too!  I always use Art institute glitter and glue.  It does work a treat!  I made some butterflies yesterday and now I don't want to give them away!  How sad am I?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

Hi

There is a good craft shop near me in Essex, they answer questions online and also have a mail order facility, they may be able to help

www.kookikards.com

Lindsey


----------

